
California’s EV charging network gets $800M spark from VW - scaryclam
http://www.siliconvalley.com/2017/07/27/ev-charging-network-gets-800-million-spark-from-vw/
======
melling
How is the electricity generated?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
a) it doesn't matter, because EVs are still an improvement

b) it doesn't matter, because the grid need to be cleaned up anyway

~~~
melling
Yes, I agree that it is a step forward regardless of the source. However, I
would like to see a bigger step forward, with more solar used.

Adding more clean energy to the grid isn’t something we are waiting to do at
some point in the future.

